# How I am Good At Picking A Winner : By Lebron James....



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

*First there was this.......*







*Digging for Democratic Gold.....*

*Now we have this with " Don ( I'm an Idiot ) Lemon "...*







*The Lakers need a Good Player with heart, not a " Gold " digging  player who does not fathom when he's in deep water......*


----------

